# scratch cards



## g u y (12 Feb 2004)

what is the position is if you are separated and things are not legally settled, and you where to win money on the tv show winning streak?
would my ex have a claim over what ever money was won....I guess Id still be legally married when it comes to money!!!! (would it make a difference if I was to say I was playing for someone else)  look forward to your reply
thanks


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (12 Feb 2004)

I would have assumed that any winnings were the sole possession of the person who signed the scratch card when submitting it for the TV draw. Of course in the case of a married (or possibly unmarried) couple splitting up the other partner may have some claim on this too. OASIS might be of help with the general issue of what happens assets in the general case for married and unmarried couples who are splitting up:


----------



## Separated (12 Feb 2004)

*"Playing for someone else"*

It is my understanding that when it comes to a settlement as part of the divorce, if your estranged partner can prove you were trying "to defeat a claim" i.e she/he supects you are hiding money, the onus of proof is on you to show that you were not.

Therefore if you got someone else to play for you there would be some sort of moneytrail back to you which could defeat your purpose.


----------



## g u y (13 Feb 2004)

thanks for all your replies, guess I will just have to send it in and see what happens. I will keep you posted.


----------

